# Combat cards for Shadowfell Keep bad guys



## captainstewart (Jul 6, 2008)

A gift to the ENWorld community:

I would like to say in preface that I am extremely fond of using power cards for my gaming group. I have cards for all the PC's powers, and I use cards to keep track of the initiative order in combat. What I present below is the actual cards I use. I have produced a complete set of initiative cards for all the monsters and NPCs in the Keep on the Shadowfell adventure, with all of the stats necessary to run the combat. (Yes, that means that you can hide the book away if you want under the table or something so the PC's can't see what's coming up in the battle.)

I am also including in this post the re-release of my cards for the magic items from the same adventure. For some reason, ENWorld and my webhost were not getting along and kept corrupting the downloads. Hopefully that situation has been fixed, so that you can all enjoy the fruit of my labors.

I like to print these out on cardstock and then put them into colored-back card sleeves, available at your local gaming store. This seems to work rather well for me, as it gives enough firmness that you can manipulate them easily, and has the added bonus that you can write on them with either dry- or wet-erase markers (depending on how long you want the notes to last). Very helpful for conditions and such.

Enjoy.


FILES
--------------------
Shadowfell Keep Monsters v2
 Shadowfell Keep Magic Items v.2.1

MSE Data for Monsters v1
MSE Data for Magic Items v2

MSE Template for Monsters


UPDATES
--------------------
14 Jul 08: Major update to monster cards. Corrected several errors, made alternate versions of a couple kobolds for the Irontooth encounter (most of these are minor differences as noted in the book), edited several cards to make the text less lengthy and/or improve asthetics, and calculated ability score rolls for all monsters. Also added in cards for the encounter in area #18 that I missed. This set should now have cards for every encounter.

12 Jul 08: Correction to minor spelling errors. Also uploaded the MSE datafiles for those of you that want to make your own custom modifications or print only parts of the set at a time.

7 Jul 08: I fixed the spelling on the bag of holding. I have also added a 2nd version of the magic item cards, complete with the baseline stats for the weapons and armor. I figure less thumbing through the book is a good thing.


----------



## Contents May Vary (Jul 6, 2008)

Excellent work, thanks. I'll snaffle them. 

(I should point out a small typo on the Bag of Holding: "jsut" instead of "just".)


----------



## Ataraxzy (Jul 6, 2008)

Could you also share the templates? Those are awesome and full of win.

Nevermind! Found 'em.

For those others who would like to use these, you need the zip file from here: http://mtg.pifro.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=371 and the Magic Set Editor from here: http://magicseteditor.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Contents May Vary (Jul 7, 2008)

Printed out and in use now.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Hawke (Jul 7, 2008)

Great job! I'm excited to use these, I was just searching the other day and couldn't find too much... and these are GREAT.

I certainly hope you do the same for H2 when it is out!


----------



## captainstewart (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind feedback.

I have fixed the spelling in the bag of holding. Also, I decided to add the baseline stats to the weapons and armor. I was thinking about it and decided that this would make it easier for my players, since we share 2 copies of the PHB between me (the DM) and 5 players, so that they wouldn't have to do as much looking things up in the book.

As for H2, I haven't decided if my campaign is going to use it yet or not. If we do, though, I will definately be making cards.


----------



## Ataraxzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Magic items v2 returns a 404 error from your site.  Just an FYI.  Awesome stuff, thanks!

I just spent the evening creating Power Cards for all of my game's PCs.  Put them in cute little Magic card holders, color coded Green, Red and Black.


----------



## Contents May Vary (Jul 7, 2008)

Try http://www.lightwave-graphics.com/products/d&d/KSF_magic_items_v2.pdf


----------



## Ataraxzy (Jul 8, 2008)

Wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## Rechan (Jul 8, 2008)

Dude. Format the trap encounter somehow, and I have no use for keeping the KotS book around at all.


----------



## captainstewart (Jul 8, 2008)

Rechan said:


> Dude. Format the trap encounter somehow, and I have no use for keeping the KotS book around at all.




Thanks Rechan. If you look closely, I've actually included stat cards in the set for the traps. I tried to condense the information down as much as possible, but some of them (like the magic wall trap) are incredibly complex. Hopefully they will work for you.


----------



## Rechan (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, you did! This is great!  Thanks.


----------



## andarilhor (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Man! I was thinking of making the same myself.

Where you get the template to this monster cards?!


----------



## Rowe (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes i would love to know how to. or where to ge ttemplates for magic set editor.


----------



## jelmore (Jul 8, 2008)

The only problem I noticed is that "Implement" was misspelled as "Impliment" on several of the magic item cards.

At the same time, I _love_ that item card layout. I might tweak it a little to see if I can make better use of the space, but the PDF item cards are great.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 8, 2008)

andarilhor said:


> Thanks Man! I was thinking of making the same myself.
> 
> Where you get the template to this monster cards?!



Ataraxzy has posted a link upthread, and you can find a thread with the link in my signature.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 9, 2008)

captainstewart said:


> As for H2, I haven't decided if my campaign is going to use it yet or not. If we do, though, I will definately be making cards.




Well, shoot, do we need to take up a collection to get you the book? 

Thanks again, v2 is even better.


----------



## MonkeyMage (Jul 11, 2008)

Can someone make a pdf of the blank monster template? Would that work for a DM making up monsters on the go? Or is the MSE needed to be of any use?


----------



## Hawke (Jul 11, 2008)

In addition... thanks for making the MSE template available, but could you also make the actual MSE file available? Due to the makeup of my group I may decided to change the text on a few of the magic items...would be better than retyping :-D


----------



## captainstewart (Jul 13, 2008)

Your wish has been granted.

I just uploaded the MSE datafiles for both of the sets. I also posted a v2.1 with the corrected spelling of Implement. Enjoy.


----------



## captainstewart (Jul 15, 2008)

Major update to monster cards. Corrected several errors, made alternate versions of a couple kobolds for the Irontooth encounter (most of these are minor differences as noted in the book), edited several cards to make the text less lengthy and/or improve asthetics, and calculated ability score rolls for all monsters. Also added in cards for the encounter in area #18 that I missed. This set should now have cards for every encounter.

I will update the MSE files shortly. Could someone please confirm that downloading the set files works properly? I'm wondering if I need to put them in ZIP archives. Thanks.


----------



## SamuraiJackJr (Jul 18, 2008)

captainstewart said:


> Major update to monster cards. Corrected several errors, made alternate versions of a couple kobolds for the Irontooth encounter (most of these are minor differences as noted in the book), edited several cards to make the text less lengthy and/or improve asthetics, and calculated ability score rolls for all monsters. Also added in cards for the encounter in area #18 that I missed. This set should now have cards for every encounter.
> 
> I will update the MSE files shortly. Could someone please confirm that downloading the set files works properly? I'm wondering if I need to put them in ZIP archives. Thanks.




I don't think the monster set is working properly - it cannot seem to open the file!  Thanks for all of your work on this.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey these are great, I print them out in B&W on a page for each encounter, can scrawl all over them and chuck it out once the fight is over.

Just one thing it seems like you missed the deathjump spider (but I can photocopy that onto my sheet) and all the guys from Area 18. Any chance of an update? Thanks either way, you've made my life a lot easier

Are you going to do H2?

Cheers

M1.9P


----------



## Natural 20 (Aug 2, 2008)

for the benefit of M1.9P, I was having problems as well, but I tried "right click, save as" to a folder on my desktop rather that try to open it outright. It is an 11 MB file.


----------



## karossii (Aug 14, 2008)

the links (and the site itself) seem to be dead... any update on that?


----------



## Khaalis (Aug 14, 2008)

karossii said:


> the links (and the site itself) seem to be dead... any update on that?




Ditto. Links not working.


----------



## rptgeek (Aug 14, 2008)

Bump.  I would like to see these re-hosted if possible.  Does anyone have these files?


----------



## Wonka (Aug 14, 2008)

I have the MSE file of the monsters I can toss up here. I also have the pdf of the magic items, Ill toss that up as well. 

Item Card PDF : http://www.mediafire.com/?mtp5gbtmvwm


----------



## rptgeek (Aug 14, 2008)

Wonka said:


> I have the MSE file of the monsters I can toss up here. I also have the pdf of the magic items, Ill toss that up as well.
> 
> Item Card PDF : http://www.mediafire.com/?mtp5gbtmvwm




THANK YOU!  This is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## mplonski (Aug 16, 2008)

*Links gone*

I see the links as bad too.  I'd be happy to host them as well.  Thanks!

Matt


----------



## SirZac (Oct 1, 2008)

What about the monster cards. And what's this MSE?

ETA: Whoops I think I answered my own question.


----------



## georgeofjungle3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## georgeofjungle3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ataraxzy said:


> Could you also share the templates? Those are awesome and full of win.
> 
> Nevermind! Found 'em.
> 
> For those others who would like to use these, you need the zip file from here: • Login and the Magic Set Editor from here: Welcome | Magic Set Editor




I can't get to that first link. Anyone else have the zip available?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 16, 2009)

georgeofjungle3 said:


> I can't get to that first link. Anyone else have the zip available?




I'm afraid that the staff at Pifro has removed my templates some time ago out of concerns regarding Wizards sending C&D letters to other sites that duplicated WotC copyrighted material, especially sites that provided power cards for all of the PHB powers. While my power card template definitely did not do this, I suspect that the monster card template would fall under this. Because of this, and because I want to honor the reason that the Pifro staff acted upon, I'm not going to re-upload these D&D templates for the time being.


----------



## Fiber (Feb 8, 2010)

What a pity... I'm just planning to begin the Shadowfell adventure and these mosnter card would be just great to ease the gameplay... I suposse i would need to make it by myself...

It's curious because Keep in the Shadowfell it's a free adventure so...


----------

